# We noticed you have not joined us on HMEM for a while



## hobby (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello,
I recieved this E-mail from the forum,
&#12288;
"hobby,
We noticed you have not joined us on HMEM for a while.
If you get a moment drop in and let us know what youve been up to."


so this is my response to the E-mail that was sent.

I come on the forum to share my project builds,
I enjoy the "work in progress forum",

but I have tried to come into the forum to enjoy looking at other peoples project builds, but I get very frustrated, with the long time it takes to go from one page to the next, to follow someones journey in there build, I have tried numerous times, but it gets so ridiculously slow to have to wait for all the adds to download, that I just gave up following these work in progress builds.

I had no intention of bringing this to the forum, but since this E-mail came to me, I am taking the oppurtunity to answer the E-mail.

Thanks....


----------



## Admin (Sep 10, 2014)

I appreciate the feedback. We have a large server upgrade coming up next week which should solve that issue.

If you ever have any other issues please let me know.


----------



## Swifty (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm logged in all the time, and I don't see any ads at all. I mainly use my iPad for browsing and have no problem with the connection speed. Maybe you need to make sure you log on, and your computer may be too slow.

Paul.


----------



## AussieJimG (Sep 10, 2014)

My experience is the same as Paul's and, like him, I stay logged in. It's worth a try. And perhaps your connection speed is a bit slow.

Jim


----------



## Nerdz (Sep 11, 2014)

I wonder if your slowdown was because of yesterday's "internet slow down day". Some sites were demonstrating what it would be like if Comcast, et al, were to have their way and restrict speeds.


----------



## gus (Sep 12, 2014)

I am logged on too. With fibre optics and 100 Mbs I get very fast connection and minimal adverts. Rates are dropping like mad with the entire Singapore Island are wired up grit wise. I am signed up for S$42 or US$33.00 and may go down to S$21 soon.


----------



## claudiorfernandes (Sep 28, 2014)

I have to admit, I am really not an active member...
I have a lot of different activities, and usually do not even remember to post something...
I apoligize for it... :hDe:


----------



## terrywerm (Sep 29, 2014)

I get those reminders by email once in a while too, and they used to bug me, but I don't let them bother me anymore. 

For me, machining and miniature engineering are hobbies, which it means they take a back seat to making a living, fixing the house, the wife's car, the granddaughter's bicycle, etc.  I get in here when I can and enjoy the time in here, but it is not a priority in my life, folks, sorry. The more time I spend in here, the less I spend in the shop.

My hat is off to all of you that post regularly and share your projects here. I wish I had the time to invest in this hobby that you do.


----------



## johanvanzanten (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Terry,
I agree with you !
Kind regards,
Johan.


----------



## jgarrett (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder..
Love the Forum but it will be winter before I get active again..
Julian


----------

